
Numeric keyboard for mobile browsers, support plain JavaScript, react and vue - viclm
https://github.com/viclm/numeric-keyboard
======
viclm
A numeric keyboard works in mobile browsers. It contains a pluggable keyboard
component and a input box in replace of native input element.

The numeric keyboard have several versions: plain javascript class, React
component and Vue component.

------
viclm
demo
[https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/f40gilnlxp](https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/f40gilnlxp)

